# No Video, Only Sound With Burned DVD's



## Jimmy2times (Jun 4, 2005)

Is there some simple solution to this that my big dumb brain can't figure out? I've tried several video converters and burners and keep getting the same result: the converted video plays fine on my computer but when I burn it to DVD and play it back I get no video, only sound. Help please, thanks.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

converted video files?/ what type of files? when you burn the video files what process did you burn? as data or as dvd format ??
dvd files are in video_ts folder. all other you burn as data.


----------



## Jimmy2times (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh man, why does everything have to be so complicated? Uuh, what type of file? mpeg, I guess. And when I burned the video, the "process" option was never brought up, I just dragged and dropped the video into their ( some free video conversion/burner program I downloaded from Download.com ) "dvd folder" bar and clicked the "burn" button.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

to convert mpg files to dvd get hold of dvdflick.. the mpg files must be mpeg2 format..

http://gizmodo.com/5093670/giz-explains-every-video-format-you-need-to-know


----------

